# EMF - aus generic editor einen forms editor



## GBZanabolika (30. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe aus einer xsd ein ecore-Modell erzeugt und dafür den generischen Java-Code für Eclipse plugin Editoren erzeugt.
Diesen möchte ich nun zu einem Form Editor umbauen. Gibt es dazu ein unterstützendes Tutorial? Ich komme bei dem Binding zwischen der Editor Page und dem Modell nicht weiter.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

GBZanabolika


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2010)

Vielleicht ist der Generic EMF Editor das richtige für dich?
Generic Editor
Generic Editor


----------



## GBZanabolika (1. Sep 2010)

Ja, vielen Dank. Ich habe diese Variante vom generischen Editor schon mal ausprobiert, ihn aber nicht geschafft ihn zu configurieren und zu deployn. Da sollte mir dein erster Link weiterhelfen...


----------

